# "PO BOY" Fattie and Refried Fattie



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

Inspired straight from Louisiana, My PO BOY 













0727131848.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013






FATTIE,Hot Sausage, Whole grain mustard,K-Pauls redfish magic spice,monterey jack and jalapeno cheese,diced red onion,grilled andouille sausage,grilled long hots, spicy bread and butter pickles,tabasco(was out of louisiana hot sauce) and of course, BACON!













0727131909.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727131909a.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

0727131913.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727131915.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727131914.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727131916.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

0727131918.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727131921.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727131922.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013






Next the refried fattie


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

The REFRIED FATTIE Hot Sausage,refried black beans,lime zest and juice, tabasco,red onions, cilantro, jalapeno and serrano peppers, tomatoes, cumin, chili powder,monterey jack and jalapeno cheese













0727131937.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727132005.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727132009.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727132010.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

0727132011.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727132014.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727132011a.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


















0727132015.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 27, 2013)

0727132017.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 27, 2013





Forgot to mention last minute I added some of tonites leftover grilled chicken

Pics tomorrow of the Smoked Fatties and also doing a couple of racks of ribs(why waste some good smoke just on fatties)


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks like a great start, keep the pics coming!


----------



## jrod62 (Jul 28, 2013)

looks good


----------



## nightsmoker824 (Jul 28, 2013)

On the fire at noon:













0728131206.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 28, 2013





and the finished product













0728131632.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 28, 2013


















0728131803.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 28, 2013


















0728131813.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 28, 2013


















0728131816.jpg



__ nightsmoker824
__ Jul 28, 2013


----------

